# Army Medical College Rawalpindi Vs CMH Lahore



## thiazide (Oct 27, 2016)

Asalaam alaikum,

I'm a foreign applicant wanting to know about the benefits and cons between AMC and CMH to make an enrollment decision. If you can provide any and all the information you have regarding either or both of the medical schools, I would greatly appreciate it.

I have some specific questions as well:

1. How is the social environments within the two colleges? Is there "hazing"/"ragging"? Is it easy to make friends and are people amiable and respectful? 

2. How is clinical training at both colleges? Which has better and more complete training? Which one has better medical facilities and equipment? I have heard AMC undergoes rotations at both Military Hospital and CMH in Rawalpindi. What rotations are done where? I am mostly interested in pediatric subspecialties so *pediatrics and internal medicine training in clinical years (especially peds) *is most important to me. 

3. How are the classroom and dorm facilities at each college? Are they modern or are they old/decrepit? I know CMH is newer but are AMC's dorms and classrooms good?

4. Are there medical research opportunities at either college? How do you approach them as a student?

Thank you very much.


----------

